# Just got the damp done, here's what to expect !



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

The elderly van had some readings along the driver's side upper rail at 60% running down the wall to the inbuilt water tank. We rely on the van all year around and spend 4 months a year abroad so I had to get it done. It seemed larger dealers weren't that interested (older van etc..)

Eventually we found "Ollie van" near Portsmouth. I have had all the driver's side habitation wall boards replaced, all rails resealed, sliding window resealed, roof light replaced, rear micro switch tap replaced and leisure battery charger sorted so it charges properly when running. Cost me £1900.

It's a lot of money, but the cost of doing nothing would have been higher IMHO.

I only post so you know what to expect if the dreaded hab check gives you bad news.

We're off on Boxing day.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Pictures! we need pictures!

Peter


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Damp repairs are very labour intensive and consequently expensive.It's advisable to have a yearly damp test so that any problems can be rectified before they get too bad.Damp is a motorhome killer and it's not confined to older vans either.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have a great trip Adonisto. All warm and dry.

Sue


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

pictures tomorrow.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Just spent 20 minutes fiddling around on Photoshop resizing stuff, but still no go, the server just says error. I've had this problem before, and ended up with some shots of an aire that were so pixellated it looked like a mosaic. Anyway he did a good job, and we're ready to go.


----------



## Sonnythecat (Dec 22, 2014)

Adonisito were you pleased with his work? I was thinking of using him for extensive damp repair on an old van. 

Cheers


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, seems to know his stuff. He's a one man band with a decent and packed workshop. Does a lot of work for dealers. What surprised me was the sheer quantity of vans less than 10 years old needing even more work than ours . All the repairs seem well done and everything works. He also dropped me back to the railway station to get home after I left the van there.

I suppose we'll only know for sure in a year's time, but I do feel it was money well spent.


----------

